# CI Riviera 171



## doey (May 11, 2008)

Hi. after 2 years with our current MH, we are looking for change of layout. We are rather taken with CI Riviera 171, viewed at John cross motorhomes. Unfortunately his part ex offer did not even come close to what i would call reasonable. I must admit, if the deal had been right on the day, i would have bought it. We are still keen on the Riviera 171 or similar,but we would also like a semi permanent dinette. My question is to you good people who have this model, is it possible to put a wall mounted single leg table in front of the 2 belted travel seats, effectively creating a 3 seater dinette.
All help gratefully received.

Regards Doey


----------



## doey (May 11, 2008)

*ci riviera 171*

Hi again, is there anybody out there who has a riviera 171,if so, what should i watch out for, as i am looking purchase this model.

regards doey.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Doey,
Fitting a single leg table should be possible as it was a standard fitting in the similar, but smaller 141. Geoff Cox at Derby should be able to advise you.
Most important thing with CI is to check for damp. They are easy enough to fix if caught early enough, but are renowned for it. Worst areas are between the front windows and the cab.
Other than the damp, CI motorhomes are virtually bombproof, if you look at Aires in France you are likely to see more vans from the CI factory than any other brand, and some of them are over 20 years old. They do have a lot of general rattling from the furniture and fittings, but you soon get used to the cacophany.
Mechanically, CI always specify the better of the standard engines, on the 171 you will have the 2.8JTD, which is indestructable.
The prices are difficult as the demand for CI appears to rise and fall with the seasons. In the right season they command better pricing as you get a lot of van for your money.
Gerry


----------



## NorthernSoul45 (Jul 7, 2009)

*CI 171 Damp (not)*

Hi, I have a 171 got it from new from Alan Kerr I would never buy from them again, they were crap.
The Van has been great NO DAMP I had the last in the line of 171's so loads of bit's added. 
I only have one problem at the moment the electric step has broken and am finding hard to get it sorted but I am sure I will.
Hope u get ur van or now have ur van.


----------

